# Downloadable Lectures on Church History



## N. Eshelman (Aug 19, 2008)

Brothers and sisters, 

I have my presbytery examination on Church History this coming Friday. (Please pray that I am sustained...on this one as well as on an exegetical paper on Psalm 2 that I wrote). 

Anyway, presbytery is meeting in Indianapolis- which is 4.5 hours from the glorious and blessed Grand Rapids, MI.  I am wondering if anyone knows any good Reformed lectures on Church history that are OVERVIEW that I could burn on to CD to listen to on my way to presbytery. 

For the record, I have been studying and have done well in all of my sem courses in Church history, I am just looking for something to listen to on the long and boring ride that will help keep things fresh in my mind.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Aug 19, 2008)

Both Covenant Theological Seminary and RTS have downloadable MP3's for church history. However both are full semester courses so probably go into too much detail for a 4.5 trip. However, I do think they have transcripts available as well you could skim over and catch the high points that way.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 19, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - Introduction

What about this gentleman. Apparantly he preached 32 sermons on the subject.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm assuming you're going to be at 2nd RP there in Indy? I don't know how long you'll be in the area, but consider this: they have a team which goes out either on Friday or Saturday nights to evangelize in the Broad Ripple area. Check it out if you've got some spare time in the evening.

As for church history lectures, perhaps something in here would be appropriate:
Monergism.com's History and Biography Audio Section


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)

Monergism.com has some great stuff by Nick Needham.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 19, 2008)

RTS on iTunes U has a few excellent series at the Seminary Level.


----------



## Seb (Aug 19, 2008)

It might be a little more detailed than you're looking for, but it's good nonetheless. 

From the apostolic period up to the Reformation:Gerald Bray


----------



## pm (Aug 19, 2008)

*MP3 - History and Theology of Calvinism*

Dr Curt Daniels has some great MP3s on the History and Theology of
Calvinism.

"The History and Theology of Calvinism" by Curt Daniel


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2008)

Joe Morecraft has some very good lectures on Sermon Audio. Here is the link to the first one:

SermonAudio.com - History of the Reformation 1


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Joe Morecraft has some very good lectures on Sermon Audio. Here is the link to the first one:
> 
> SermonAudio.com - History of the Reformation 1



I had the whole series (47 parts I think) on my mp3 player and listened to it in both directions of our trip back west (about 50 hours total driving time).  It's very good; the discussion of Cromwell and the Stuart kings/queens is very insightful and edifying.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2008)

I, too, have them on my iPod. I've probably burned that portion of the disc thin. They are quite insightful. My daughter even likes them.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm also enjoying Joe Morecraft--have to ration the lectures to make them last a while. It's tempting to chain-listen.


----------



## uberkermit (Aug 19, 2008)

Add these two to the pile as well.


----------

